# POTM and TOTM



## BV77

When can we expect to see winners announced for the MAY TOTM and POTM? Why hold the contest if it doesn't get done in a timely manner?


----------



## Cory1990

Dude we need to start July totm and potm ASAP! We are way to far behind. You sure you guys don't want a extra hand??


----------



## jlpropst00

I wish someone would change the pics on the side bar, you know the ones from 2009. I think it makes people believe this isn't a very active forum.


----------



## Cory1990

jlpropst00 said:


> I wish someone would change the pics on the side bar, you know the ones from 2009. I think it makes people believe this isn't a very active forum.


Agreed. I love this forum more then any of the other fish forums, but I agree that there should be some changes and some upkeep here. Kinda like dusting your house and getting down some cob webs. It needs to be done but no one to do it...


----------



## funlad3

The side bar is stuck, and I was going to skip the July TOTM/POTM contests because I didn't even get the May/June contests up until halfway through the month. There will however be an August TOTM, and it will be done in a timely manner.


----------



## PuterChickFL

are you saying there's no way to fix the sidebar? Or better yet, there is nobody with access to fix it?


----------



## funlad3

No way to fix it. Salt has access, but it's permanently locked; it's a glitch.


----------



## Cory1990

Maybe I could set up the totm and potm for July since your busy Funlad. Any objections?? That way we can still have it while you get cought up. let me know if I'll be "aloud" to do it lol.


----------



## funlad3

There are just three days left in July. By the time there are enough entries for both the POTM and TOTM to be full, August will be halfway over. I'll do the August contests, and we can go from there.


----------



## Cory1990

not if we set a time limit. we can have a 5 day where the photos have to be in. if they are not in within the 5 days then we can cut off the votes. it could be a simple first 10 pictures in are the 10 we will vote on. iv seen it on other forums where they have strict rules to fallow if you want to get in you need to do it within the set time period. like i said i could do it but would need just a simple walk threw from you about how to set up the poll. i could post the pictures no problem but the voting i would just need a walk threw on.


----------



## Guest

Corey: Not everyone can get on and post pics in 5 days. There are members that are not on, on a regular basis at all. If you could do this, then you may only get a few pics to vote on. By few I mean 2 or even 4 pics. Not everyone has the time to get pics of their tanks or whatever and post them.


----------



## Cory1990

Yea but if you announce that you have one week to get the pictures in the people will send them within that week. It's simple people see it send the picture In within the week instead of giving people 2 months to take there picture and send it in. Obviously the way we are doing it is not working and it's proven by us being months behind on the pictures. That's why I just think we can set some rules here to fix the problem instead of ignoring it. That's why I offered i am on a lot and could do it with a simple walk threw of how to do it.


----------



## IAoddball

I wish there was a way for people like me to post pics from my Droid. I don't own a computer, nor have direct access to one. So it sucks for me!


----------



## Betta man

I'd volunteer, but I don't have a photobucket and can't have one until next year.


----------



## Guest

Cory1990 said:


> Yea but if you announce that you have one week to get the pictures in the people will send them within that week. It's simple people see it send the picture In within the week instead of giving people 2 months to take there picture and send it in. Obviously the way we are doing it is not working and it's proven by us being months behind on the pictures. That's why I just think we can set some rules here to fix the problem instead of ignoring it. That's why I offered i am on a lot and could do it with a simple walk threw of how to do it.


Not if they are too busy to get online they won't. Also not a lot of people have access to the internet. Plus they may be too busy with work and/or school to get online.


----------



## Cory1990

Lol, your acting as if we only have 10 members. There are so so so many here. And in this day and age almost everyone has some form of Internet as its turne into a must have thing. I think a week would be ample time to get it in. And since people give gifts and what not for totm potm we really shouldn't be waiting a whole month to do it. We also have a ton of regular members who would be happy to send in there photos within that week. I'm not saying it will happen right away but in the future it could.


----------



## funlad3

It's POTM, not photo of the average length work-week with every weekend off.


----------



## BV77

Yes it is photo of the month or tank of the month, with that , it should be understood that May POTM or TOTM entries should be in by the last day of the month, and then like 15 days to vote, then the winner should be announced. EACH month.....or do POTM TOTM of the year or decade, if no one can get time to do it. Here it is almost August and May contest is yet to be finished.


----------



## Cory1990

Lol well it was an idea for this month. The other forum I go on they give you 15 days into the month to get the photo in and they only take the first 10 pictures then they have an open poll for 15 days. Then on the first of the month the winner is announced. It works and that way your not behind and it gets done. I can see that you guys have lives but it was an option instead of just skipping a whole month.


----------



## Betta man

Well if they don't get on during the time that they need to to send in their pic, then they'll wait till the next month. I honestly think people can handle not entering. I mean, it's not once every 2 years, but once a month.


----------



## Cory1990

Betta man I think you just might be the first person to agree with me lol


----------



## giggitygiggity

Cory1990 said:


> Betta man I think you just might be the first person to agree with me lol


He isn't the only one, I have brought this up before. I brought it up to bml in a PM if he needed help and he said he could handle it. That same POTM never even got posted. So then I made a thread that asked about the sidebar as well and if someone was going to permanantely do it, thats when funlad did the next one, now its been a whole month where neither POTM or TOTM has been posted. I know funlad said he wanted to wait a month, but either way, that still sucks. 

I know everyone has lives and jobs and what not, but the rules should change if thats the case. If you can't get your photos in, then you don't participate in that months competition. If there is only 2 submissions, either way, its 2 vs. 2 and its still a competition. If only 1 was submitted then obviously there is no competition and it would be void, but I doubt there will ever be only 1 person to submit a photo for a whole month.

Dont ruin a whole month of competition just because everyone can't get their photos in. Fair is fair, and if you can't get your photos in, then you don't get to compete. Its no different in any other competition so it shouldn't be in ours.


Im active in other forums as well and the ones who do have some sort of competition per month are on top of it every month never missing a beat, and I'm not saying they have a lot of members because of that, but if these things were kept up with, I'm sure more people would participate.

Last thing, I know you say the sidebar is "glitched" and can't be fixed, but that is impossible, its a computer. Are you trying to tell me a computer is outsmarting someone? Im not trying to insult theoldsalt in any way, I'm just saying, someone has to be able to fix it. 


/rant. :smile:


----------



## Cory1990

Maybe I'll just post for July and give it a shot, anyone want to help me? Not trying to step on anyone's toes but it's better to have 5 pictures and have a proclaimed winner with the prize just being that your potm/totm. Pm me if you can help me out.


----------



## PuterChickFL

giggitygiggity said:


> Last thing, I know you say the sidebar is "glitched" and can't be fixed, but that is impossible, its a computer. Are you trying to tell me a computer is outsmarting someone? Im not trying to insult theoldsalt in any way, I'm just saying, someone has to be able to fix it.
> 
> 
> /rant. :smile:


I didnt want to sound like an a-hole about it, but it's not a permanent thing. it _can_ be fixed, but it just sounds like there is nobody that can, or has time, to investigate it. I'm sure there is somebody out here in the crowd (hello?) that knows how to read the code. the code can be changed/deleted/etc to fix it or make it just go away.


----------



## giggitygiggity

PuterChickFL said:


> I didnt want to sound like an a-hole about it, but it's not a permanent thing. it _can_ be fixed, but it just sounds like there is nobody that can, or has time, to investigate it. I'm sure there is somebody out here in the crowd (hello?) that knows how to read the code. the code can be changed/deleted/etc to fix it or make it just go away.


im not trying to be an a hole either but somebody had to say it


----------



## Cory1990

There are some pretty good points here, and you guys shouldn't feel bad. Inprovment is always a good thing and people helping and doing there part can really fix this forum up.

Think of it like its a old house, let it sit vacant you get damages and brake ins. Same old house with 5-10 people working on it will make it shine to a beautiful victorian. But letting it sit unattended is a sure way for it to rot into the ground.


----------



## Cory1990

Iv posted a thread to do totm if you guys seriously want to help me out pm me.


----------



## funlad3

Two things.

1. It is my understanding that the photo-bar's default setting is locked so that it doesn't accidentally get changed. Unfortunately, when the site was moved to a newer upgraded server, the sidebar was saved as locked and there's no way to fix it without moving where the site is hosted. Again, this is from my limited understanding based off of my even more limited understanding of computer coding.

2. The reason that I didn't post a July contest is that the May/June contest voting didn't end until halfway through July. That's my fault and no one else's. I got lazy and everyone else paid as a result. I've already apologized for that, but hey, I'm sorry.  Cory1990, wait two more days and I'll start official POTM and TOTM contests.


----------



## BV77

So when is May's contest winners announced?


----------



## Betta man

Funlad is doing the best he can. I personally think that he's doing a great job for the amount of time he has. I also think that if you wants to give the responsibility over to someone else who has more time, more power to him!


----------



## PuterChickFL

from my perspective, I think the question was posed because it seems to take a long time for a monthly contest. I say that because I asked the same question to myself. We are all proud of our aquatic buddies and want to show them off, but if there seems to be lack of participation it just seems like nobody cares. I'm sure funlad has a life outside of the site, but if he doesn't have time, maybe others that want to volunteer and give him a break, why not? I may not be here all the time, but I can certainly donate some of my time for the cause.

and I'm even willing to dust off my web skills and look at the sidebar thing. I may not be able to "cure" it, but at least see what we can come together and do.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## BV77

Kudos, PuterChick...I agree, if Funlad is too busy, then folks that are able and volunteer should certainly be considered. I entered some photos and am anxiously awaiting the winners to be announced. It's a shame that the whole contest has to be delayed from May to August because ONE person is SO busy as to not be able to handle it. If that is the case, hand the responsibilities to someone with time.


----------



## lohachata

i agree bob and comp chic...i know that funlad has a pretty full plate and just doesn't always get the time to take care of this stuff..
chic...i'll take you up on your offer if you don't mind..i would love to get these competitions back on track..
hopefully we can establish a system to keep some kind of prizes going for the winners...


----------



## BV77

Thank you, John.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Well, I sure hope that you can find & fix the sidebar problem. Maybe our owner can get his IT guy to look at it, too.


----------



## funlad3

:lol: If only.


----------



## PuterChickFL

I'm willing to do what I can


----------



## lohachata

this is what i suggest....
P C....and funlad....the 2 of you should get together(maybe in chat) and try to work out scheduling things..or one could do POTM and the other TOTM..or each one could handle a different aspect of each contest..
we also need to try and get more people willing to donate some kind of prize for the winners..i am willing to contribute what i can ; but things are really tough financially for me right now.....the donors would also have to pay shipping which i will assist with advise on keeping that cost down...
oh....and if you are going to get together in chat and would like me to be there for any questions or suggestions , let me know ahead of time...


----------



## TheOldSalt

I have a ton of books that might make good prizes.


----------



## lohachata

TOS.....that would be fantastic....
i can't take pics right now because i have cataracts in both eyes..cannot see at all out of the left one...vision in the right is so distorted that i have almost no depth perception..having surgery on the left in 2 weeks and the right a few weeks after that...
prognosis is good though and i may not even need glasses afterwards...then i am going to start taking pics...lol...


----------



## Cory1990

Good luck getting your eyes fixed John, my mom is looking at surgery now as well. She had a heart attack and her eyes got bad fast. They wouldn't giver her glasses anymore becausE she's also a diabetic and it's all out of order now so her eyes keep changing everyday. So now her surgery is in the books. I'll be staying at her house to help her out after its done.


----------



## PuterChickFL

My goodness! I wish you all well!

And I'm just a PM or email away


----------

